# Anyone Else Get Picked ?



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

I was lucky and got picked for the controlled deer hunts for Medina County Parks.The two parks that I will be put in a drawing are Hidden Hollow Camp and Allardale East. My brother inlaw and I will be going. Just was wondering if anyone else got picked ? Thanks.........................Rich


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Allerdale Park on Remson Rd? 
I drive by there everyday coming home from work. I stop sometimes to look at all the trees too that the old man planted. I never seen any deer there. Plenty in Hinckley though.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Yes on Remson. Well I hope I don't get picked for that place then..........LOL...................Rich


----------



## Aquaholic (Aug 30, 2007)

I got picked as well. My next door neighbor got picked as well. I'm bringing him and he's bringing me! We'll have two days to hunt. We have to go to the meeting on November 2nd to draw for our day to hunt and location.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

I'll be there at the meeting as well.......................Rich


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

So where did everyone get picked to hunt at. I got the Thursday at AllarDale but me and another guy switched so I got Monday at Hidden Hollow , blue zone.......................Rich


----------



## gainer888 (Sep 27, 2007)

That's funny Richsfishin...that was my brother-in-law you traded with...I am the one that offered $5 to trade with me instead. It worked out good because I got AllarDale on Saturday which was the best day for me anyways. Hope you have a good hunt there, the one parks guy came back and said as he was driving everyone out to scout they saw a doe running down the drive.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah we saw that doe and my brother inlaw and I saw 3 more does and 1 buck. Well Good Luck and keep me posted how you did as I will do the same. Take Care.....Rich


----------



## Aquaholic (Aug 30, 2007)

got picked for Wednesday at Hidden Hollow Red but I traded for Monday red zone. I also got Alderdale East on Dec 20th. Should be a sweet hunt!


----------



## Aquaholic (Aug 30, 2007)

So what's up with the Urban tags at Alderdale? I thought they expire Nov 30th. I already used a $24 tag on my buck and a $15 tag on a doe I got. Got both deer in Lorain County. I should be able to get 2 more deer right?


----------



## gainer888 (Sep 27, 2007)

The guy said we could use the urban tags at AllarDale. You have to buy them by 11/30, but since it is in urban zone I believe you can still use them.


----------

